# garmin vista HCx



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

hey, i just picked up a vista hcx from a buddy. i have the usb cable but it didn't come with the mapping cd. does anyone out there have the cd?


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

the basic routing and waypoint management program can be downloaded, however i do think the copying of a $100 piece of software is fairly frowned on. I can look for the link to the management software if youd like


----------

